# Dirt Bike for Shuttle



## climber-420 (Jan 10, 2014)

So I am looking in to buying a cheap dirt bike/pit bike for shuttles to just throw on the trailer. I don't want to have to worry about finding someone else to drive another vehicle just for shuttling. I have seen some guys up by Rancho Del Rio, State Bridge area that have had small 100cc dirt bikes on their trailer, and it totally makes sense. Does anyone out there use this method instead of 2 trucks? I have found a few guys with 100cc dirt bikes here in Denver willing to part for $300(ish) for relatively new bikes. Lemme know, and if you have pics of it set up on the trailer I would love to see those as well. Thanks.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

For multi-day trips a dirt bike is nice, but for solo day trips I just ride a bicycle shuttle, especially here in the Ark Valley....probably get 20% of my river days that way...


----------



## Stiff N' Wett (Feb 18, 2010)

I just a 1984 Suzuki 125cc for that reason and I'm either going to get the neck of my trailer extended and then put a rail on he neck or get a hitch installed on the front of my truck and run it up there. I think it's a great idea I'm going to run shuttle b4 the trip so I don't have alcohol on my breath.


----------



## climber-420 (Jan 10, 2014)

Stiff N' Wett said:


> I just a 1984 Suzuki 125cc for that reason and I'm either going to get the neck of my trailer extended and then put a rail on he neck or get a hitch installed on the front of my truck and run it up there. I think it's a great idea I'm going to run shuttle b4 the trip so I don't have alcohol on my breath.


 
Yeah, drop the boat off at put in. Drive the truck/trailer/dirt bike to take out. Lock up. Drive the dirt bike back to the put in. Lock that up(some how). Then be good to go. Pick the dirt bike up on the way out.


----------



## jdebo (Mar 30, 2012)

We do all the time in oregon. Hitch carrier on the back of the 4runner. Most of our kayak runs are 5-10 miles and shuttle on gravel logging roads. xr 100 or any small bike is great. Works great much quicker than bicycle headin uphill in rain-snow. However more than six inches of snow on the road becomes much less fun. He who drinks bootie beer also gets honor of riding crappy little motorcycle in drysuit to get truck.


----------



## Osprey (May 26, 2006)

Here was my little project I made from a kit. Mounted a two prong garage hook on the front of my trailer to put it on. (second pic) Light and easy, I didn't want to bother with something I needed to register/insure and all that. Essentially it's just a scooter with some pedal assist for steep hills.

I just use a bike lock to lock it up, really depends on the run if I do the shuttle first or after, if I pass the take-out or the put in first on the way there.


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

...............or you could go alternative........................










seriously, I think Rancho or maybe one of the outfitters offer round trip services for the Gore. Ark should be no issue, especially is you have nice legs or beer. Even north Platte shouldn't be much of an issue if you plan.


----------



## climber-420 (Jan 10, 2014)

^^ No Picture.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Schutzie said:


> Ark should be no issue, especially is you have nice legs or beer.



It generally takes me just as long to hitch hike as ride a bike shuttle on the Ark, but where it really comes into its prime is places like the Taylor Park run where you ride your shuttle on the Gunnison Spur of the Colorado Trail and Westwater/Ruby-HT where you ride Kokopelli's Trail.


----------



## Stiff N' Wett (Feb 18, 2010)

You never know I was stuck at numbers take out for ever once in a rain storm and finally got picked up by a commercial school bus. I'd rather rip tits on a dirtbike than be stuck in a bus full of guides!


----------



## scooby450 (Dec 4, 2008)

My local shuttle (Salt), it is invaluable but, it is one of my other activities. Additionally, AZ is much different than most. First, I'm street legal (easy to do here), our daily shuttle has a few water crossings (my bike is a 450-quite taller). My rig is an enclosed trailer and truck. Bike in the truck, boat and gear in the trailer. Drop the trailer at the put in, truck down to the take out, ride the bike back. Secure the bike in the trailer and have fun. Repeat!


----------



## mschweich (Oct 28, 2011)

My buddy has the same set up as Osprey. We used it on the Pumphouse Run, just left it bike locked to a rail at Rancho. He had to pedal a little up that first big hill, but I barely had time to suck down a cold one before he was back with the truck. It's a great conversation starter too.


----------



## pbowman (Feb 24, 2004)

one vote for front hitch mount m/c carrier. i was able to install a front receiver hitch on both my F150 and E350 van, and can put the enduro on either one. the front receiver hitch can bolt on to a lot of trucks with no drilling, just fished the bolts thru existing holes in the frame on both of mine. also no messing with the trailer/tongue length or need for custom welding. front receiver hitch was about 120, m/c carrier used for 100 (about 150 new) and cost of whatever m/c you put on it.


----------



## oarboatman (Jul 20, 2006)

pbowman said:


> one vote for front hitch mount m/c carrier. i was able to install a front receiver hitch on both my F150 and E350 van, and can put the enduro on either one. the front receiver hitch can bolt on to a lot of trucks with no drilling, just fished the bolts thru existing holes in the frame on both of mine. also no messing with the trailer/tongue length or need for custom welding. front receiver hitch was about 120, m/c carrier used for 100 (about 150 new) and cost of whatever m/c you put on it.


How does your setup work at night? I have a similar setup but wonder about the interference with the headlights.


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

I use a Suzuki DRZ 400 on the inside of my trailer- I mount my cat with one tube up on top of the fender, and one inside on the bed of the trailer- beside the bike. I built a carpeted shelf that sits along the frame rail and is secured at several points- one tube of my cat sits on this shelf. I have a harbor freight wheel chock which works great to help secure the bike. 

This season I have added a Maravia Zephyr raft to my fleet- so I'm going to have to do something else to transport the bike. Best solution I've found is a hitch mount for the bike- with a separate receiver hitch at the rear of the hitch mount to place my trailer hitch and trailer. Essentially, the trailer hitch is extended 2 feet behind the standard position- I have used a hitch mount with this bike when I'm solo fishing with my Watermaster Kodiak. The beauty of this rig is that you can float as late as you'd like without fear that your shuttle somehow got fouled up and you're stuck at the takeout with all your gear and no way to easily get back to the top of your float. It's a little bit of extra work- particularly with the hitch mount blocking access to the rear of my vehicle, but the freedom is really worth it. 

Watch the weight of the bike you choose- there are a lot of heavy small displacement bikes out there- and only a few choices if you want to keep the bike to 300 lbs or so. The DRZ represents a balance of road worthiness, light weight and reasonable power. KTM has a lot of choices that would work, too. Any older air cooled thumper should work just fine. Scooters and mopeds are slow, bad in dirt and dorky- get a real dirt bike!


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

Osseous said:


> I use a Suzuki DRZ 400 on the inside of my trailer- I mount my cat with one tube up on top of the fender, and one inside on the bed of the trailer- beside the bike. I built a carpeted shelf that sits along the frame rail and is secured at several points- one tube of my cat sits on this shelf. I have a harbor freight wheel chock which works great to help secure the bike.
> 
> This season I have added a Maravia Zephyr raft to my fleet- so I'm going to have to do something else to transport the bike. Best solution I've found is a hitch mount for the bike- with a separate receiver hitch at the rear of the hitch mount to place my trailer hitch and trailer. Essentially, the trailer hitch is extended 2 feet behind the standard position- I have used a hitch mount with this bike when I'm solo fishing with my Watermaster Kodiak. The beauty of this rig is that you can float as late as you'd like without fear that your shuttle somehow got fouled up and you're stuck at the takeout with all your gear and no way to easily get back to the top of your float. It's a little bit of extra work- particularly with the hitch mount blocking access to the rear of my vehicle, but the freedom is really worth it.
> 
> Watch the weight of the bike you choose- there are a lot of heavy small displacement bikes out there- and only a few choices if you want to keep the bike to 300 lbs or so. The DRZ represents a balance of road worthiness, light weight and reasonable power. KTM has a lot of choices that would work, too. Any older air cooled thumper should work just fine. Scooters and mopeds are slow, bad in dirt and dorky- get a real dirt bike!


+1. I've ridden dirt bikes forever and have always had a quiver of KTM's in my garage. Right now there's a 300 2-stroke which is my main trail bike and there's also a 950 super enduro (which is definitely NOT an easy trailer candidate) plus a friend's new 350 XCFW 4-stroke. Both dirt bikes are much lighter than 300 lbs - the 300 is around 215 and the new 4 stroker is only about 10 lbs more. For longer shuttles I would vastly prefer the 4 stroke vs the 2 stroke on gravel and tarmac. I also have a CRF 100 which I tried once and was considering leaving in the ditch and hitching after about 15 miles of gravel, riding in a drysuit. I'm way too big for that bike.


----------



## mrkyak (Jul 11, 2005)

I made a motorcycle carrier that fits a 2" receiver just for carrying a dirt bike for shuttle purposes. It's built heavy duty, I'd part with it for next to nothing but pick up in Ft Collins CO is required.
I can post a pic if anybody is interested.


----------



## pbowman (Feb 24, 2004)

oarboatman said:


> How does your setup work at night? I have a similar setup but wonder about the interference with the headlights.


driving at night is a bit of an issue, the headlights are partially blocked on both vehicles. I have a set of fog lights to mount on the m/c carrier to help some, but just haven't had the chance to do it. but I do drive home in the dark most days and it works ok.


----------



## the_dude (May 31, 2006)

mrkyak said:


> I made a motorcycle carrier that fits a 2" receiver just for carrying a dirt bike for shuttle purposes. It's built heavy duty, I'd part with it for next to nothing but pick up in Ft Collins CO is required.
> I can post a pic if anybody is interested.


I'm in Fort Collins and am interested in that hitch carrier if you still have it. Will it carry a KLR 650?


----------



## seanski06 (Apr 1, 2011)

I almost bought a kdx 200 because of this thread....


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

the_dude said:


> I'm in Fort Collins and am interested in that hitch carrier if you still have it. Will it carry a KLR 650?



Aside from the giant RV M/C carriers, you're going to be pushing the limits of hitch style carriers with a KLR. There is one design that has an added wheel that rides on the ground beneath your bike. That ups the max capacity quite a bit- You're probably going to have to power it up on there, and that's going to be a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## the_dude (May 31, 2006)

Osseous said:


> Aside from the giant RV M/C carriers, you're going to be pushing the limits of hitch style carriers with a KLR. There is one design that has an added wheel that rides on the ground beneath your bike. That ups the max capacity quite a bit- You're probably going to have to power it up on there, and that's going to be a disaster waiting to happen.


It can't weigh much more than that dz 400. I think it's 340/350.


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

the_dude said:


> It can't weigh much more than that dz 400. I think it's 340/350.



DRZ is 262 lbs dry- KLR is 426 Most hitch mounts have a max capacity of 400 lbs- but when you try to load and unload a bike that heavy, you may not want to approach the max weight~ Damned thing would hurt if it fell over on you... and that possibility definitely exists.


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

seanski06 said:


> I almost bought a kdx 200 because of this thread....


Wonderful bike. Jeff Fredette has ridden it to medal in I don't know how many Six Days.


----------

